# Pressure treated wood for outdoor cage (pine)



## angel61939 (Aug 14, 2013)

I found some wood at homedepot for an outdoor enclosure and its 23/32 inches thick basically 3/4 inches and its good for outdoor conditions even rain but it says pine. Is it still toxic even if its outdoors? i dont want to buy regular wood because then it will rot in the rain and pressure treated wood will last longer in outdoor conditions than regular plywood


----------



## Tannaros (Aug 14, 2013)

angel61939 said:


> I found some wood at homedepot for an outdoor enclosure and its 23/32 inches thick basically 3/4 inches and its good for outdoor conditions even rain but it says pine. Is it still toxic even if its outdoors? i dont want to buy regular wood because then it will rot in the rain and pressure treated wood will last longer in outdoor conditions than regular plywood



Pine is fine if it's kiln dried - by that point the oils are generally mostly aerated off.

I've never used pressure treated wood in a reptile cage simply because the arsenic/copper or alkaline/copper used in the pressure process unnerves me.

However, just about any wood you get, if properly sealed, will hold up fairly well in wet conditions. This of course depends on what sealants you use, and how much rain you're expecting.


----------



## jtrux (Aug 14, 2013)

I used pressure treated in my outdoor tortoise enclosures will no ill-effects. I also use railroad ties which are probably worse...once again, no ill-effects. You will be fine.


----------



## Tannaros (Aug 15, 2013)

jtrux said:


> I used pressure treated in my outdoor tortoise enclosures will no ill-effects. I also use railroad ties which are probably worse...once again, no ill-effects. You will be fine.



Making an outdoor enclosure large enough where the animal infrequently contacts wood would most likely work, and since the 2004 change it's probably a negligble risk anyway - there is still a risk!

Edit: Removed rude comment.


----------



## angel61939 (Aug 16, 2013)

thanks guys for the replies I think im gonna try and make a cage similar to this except with the top also having a metal sheet I will use the pressure treated wood 2x6's as supports 
heres the link to the cage i will try and replicate 
http://www.waterwolves.com/lofiversion/index.php/t117946.html


----------



## jtrux (Aug 16, 2013)

Just make sure you have wire on the ground too or bury it so he can dig out.


----------



## Tannaros (Aug 16, 2013)

jtrux said:


> Just make sure you have wire on the ground too or bury it so he can dig out.



This.

You may also want to consider using a hardcore packing (gravel, etc.), and you could even lay a slab of concrete under it using rough 2x4s as a frame.

Any way works and is fairly cost efficient.


----------



## jtrux (Aug 16, 2013)

If it is going to be permanent, concrete would an excellent choice and it is cheap, just takes a little effort to put down.


----------

